

Node.js Server-Side JavaScript Injection Detection and Exploitation - javajavajava
https://medium.com/@indepthtechio/node-js-server-side-javascript-injection-detection-exploitation-5ec2491f9535

======
mattkrea
All the articles I see like this...

Who actually writes code like this? I have been using Node for 3 years and
have not once used eval..

